# feral interaction with house cat???



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

As some of you may remember I brought in a little feral female which we named Ben. She is doing very good!, she now will sit on my lap (when I am sitting on the floor), and purrs and purrs. While she sits there I can pet her wherever. She is comfortable and confident in her room.
I would like to intergrate her with my housecat, a 16 yr. old fixed himalayan male. They do sit nose to nose at her screen door, she just rolls around on the floor, he meows at her. There is no hissing.
I am wondering if I open the door (I don't think she would come out right away), but I know he would go right in her room. Would she take his coming into her territory as a threat?, would it make her less comfortable in her room, which she takes as her home? She I just be grateful that she has come so far and is very confortable where she is in her room?
She has alot of interaction with us all day, as our house is very small and she has the screen door on her room, plus I sit with her for a few hours every day.
Any input would be appreciated!!! You were all so very helpful when I brought her in!
Sally


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you have a baby gate? Preferably one like below that opens and closes leaving gaps in the openings. OR you can put up cardboard with 3" holes (or smaller to keep kitten from walking through) and let them go nose to nose for awhile. OR.... you could do what I would do and just open the door and see what happens! go for it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with Marcia! Just go for it! From what you're describing it should be fine!
Let us know! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When we began to integrate my first TNR feral cat into my sisters house we would let him in and then when he wanted, we let him back out. He continued to stay longer and longer with the cats in the house. If the outdoor cat sits nose to nose without hissing that is a good sign. Most likely they will get along.


----------



## kgymn (Jul 27, 2013)

If there is no hissing through the screen door you should be just fine. Have you tried it yet? Let us know how it goes! If you are extra nervous, you could feed them next to the door for a few days so they associate each other with good things (food) but I don't think that is necessary.

~Katy


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been following Ben's story and it sounds like it is working out well. Keep us posted!


----------



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo! A feral female I trapped and got operated a few years back got friendlier and friendlier in 2012. She had been rubbing noses with my inside-only house cat through the screen door for a few summers. Last december, she slept in for the first time ever. They get along just fine. My 14 yr old female tolerates her quite well. From what you write, I'd let them meet. Just keep a water spray bottle handy. Time is the essence. Thanks to all those who taught me patience on this forum. Greetings from Northeastern Québec. Long John country 8)


----------

